# Simon Arthur Rhodes... who is he?



## Illico (Jun 26, 2022)

I try to find who is this artist, I really like this _Symphonic Sketchbook_ album (from The Scoring House).
But I can't find any informations on social network or so.
I don't think we are talking about Simon Rhodes who worked on scores including Avatar and the first two Harry Potter soundtracks...
Any idea?
Thanks










Simon Arthur Rhodes


Les meilleurs titres, albums, playlists




www.deezer.com












Simon Arthur Rhodes sur Apple Music


Écoutez la musique de Simon Arthur Rhodes sur Apple Music. Découvrez les morceaux et albums les plus écoutés de Simon Arthur Rhodes, comme Echoes of a Dance, Heartland Home et plus encore.




music.apple.com


----------



## Snarf (Jun 28, 2022)

Illico said:


> I don't think we are talking about Simon Rhodes who worked on scores including Avatar and the first two Harry Potter soundtracks...


Why do you not think it's the same person?

Also, there was an earlier thread about this:





Simon Rhodes is an amazing composer!!


Seems like he is well known as a recording engineer but not at all as a composer. The internet doesn't even suggest he composes at all but boy! He wrote a bunch of albums for WestOne music - amazing live recordings too! A lot of fantastic tracks and I'm shocked he is so low profile as a...



vi-control.net


----------



## Illico (Jun 28, 2022)

@Snarf , OK, I validate. I had not found this thread. Thanks


----------

